# egg with two air bubbles



## travisc (Aug 13, 2013)

I have one egg left in a clutch of four eggs and the other three eggs have hatched. the egg left has two air bubbles and I have never seen this before. I know that there is something inside the egg because I have seen it moving around inside the egg. has anyone ever seen this before?


----------



## lvstorts (Aug 16, 2013)

I've seen it before in one of my Redfoot eggs. It did hatch but I believe it was underdeveloped because it died a short time later. I hope yours hatches healthy!


----------

